# My Latest Build



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

It's been slow for me to get back into the saddle but I'm just finishing up this Loomis IMX SJ723 (6ft 1pc 8-15lb). It features a carbon fiber rear grip, Fuji ACS seet, weave, & off angle inlays and single thread trim. Spiral wrapped with a #10 DF butt guide and 4.0 SF for the rest.
I failed to color match the epoxy ramp to the seat and decided to wrap the ramp in black (not shown) . It's turning now.


----------



## freesp00l (Jul 10, 2007)

lookin good. clean and nice. although I am use to your multicolor wild weaves, this is just as impressive with the gold band in the guild wrap


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

That's really nice Raymond. The single trim wraps and inlays are a nice touch! I bet it fishes like a dream...


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

REALLY nice Raymond~ I too like the black and gold...very classy wrap on the double foot and I like the way you did the finish!. Really a nice rod. The weave is very kool too....dynamite looking rod!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Really nice build Raymond, and good too see you getting some time at the wrapping bench also. Question for you: When using the carbon fiber tube as handle material, what is your method of arbor use. One long one? Multiple shorts? and do you fully encapsulate the entire internal void with adhesive? (epoxy?) Just curious, as it seems full encapsulation might add undesirable weight when the carbon fiber tube is so light and the micro guides are almost unnoticed (weght wise). Does that question make any sense? lol,,,,Jim


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Jim,

Multiple arbors (3) in this case and no need to fill voids with rod bond. Your correct about that adding unrequired weight. This IS light but a foam-core carbon skinned grip would be lighter still.


----------



## 210rob (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Good one, Raymond! I like the off angle inlays and single thread trim. Nice weave, too! Glad you back in the saddle.
Jerry


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks again everyone.
Oh! it's now 100% completed but now has a black ramp instead of the grey.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

On a bit of a sad note.. I was laid off my job in April so finances are not the best and today I got a bit of a shocking bill. This rod is now on Ebay. I was sooo looking forward to pulling some nice bass over to say hi with this rod too. Alas, the only thing I have to look forward to now is building another one! Glad I don't have to buy many blanks for a while anyway.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Good luck on the auction! That should bring in at least the buy it now price... I hate it when people short-change themselves on ebay. Good to see a nice high starting price!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Great piece of work.*

That thing is to gorgeous for ebay but I hope you bring in more than expected. Great piece of work as Always. Love the weaves.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Yea Kyle,
I'm curtainly not going to give it away. Thanks


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll bet it fishes as good as it looks and that will make it a go to rod!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Raymond i really like the build,but have a question. i am fixing to do some bass rods with no fore grip. How do you do the ranp in front of the real seat?s
Thanks 
Paul


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment Paul,

On this particular build I used regular thread finish that I tinted with pigment. The time it took to add the pigment, mix, & try to match the color of the seat allowed time for the finish to thicken up. It took 3 applications including a layer of black thread to get it to where it is now. 
I normally use 5min epoxy or Rod Bond though and sometimes I lift the tip side up and can get a good ramp with one application.
I also have a bin with various rubber & plastic hosel/grommet type gizmos that I'll use to create a nice transition as well.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

How much of a weight difference is it between the Carbon Fiber and the cork handle?


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

The tubing is lighter unless one uses a full length arbor and or a lot of epoxy. Lighter by how much? I dunno, I didn't weigh it.


----------



## Copperminer (Apr 12, 2009)

Very smooth and incredible detail.


----------



## Ken Miller (Mar 23, 2009)

Lots of detail there Raymond! i'll bet those guide wrap inlays were fun on the micros as you neared the tip! I did one with micros and struggled just to get the thread started over the foot of the guides!


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Ken,
Actually, only the lower 4 guides have the angle inlays. I didn't think there was enough room on the upper 4 guides where the blank was small.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Raymond Adams said:


> Thanks Ken,
> Actually, only the lower 4 guides have the angle inlays. I didn't think there was enough room on the upper 4 guides where the blank was small.


First off, that is beautiful work. I really admire your detail.
I did inlays on the first 3 guides on a new spinning rod and like you said it was too much sugar for a dime to do it on the micros.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks FS


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Great work, Ray. One of these days I will get around to building a rod with a grip like that.


----------

